# Made up my mind! Sorta



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I have pretty much decided on Paradigm, had an audition today and I love the sound. I just cant decide if I should go with

Fronts- Mini monitors
rear- atoms
center- c290
sub- SVS

or if I should go with the Titans for the fronts? Any opinions? I love the Studio 20 but out of my price range for now. Maybe later though. 

Or some other combination of the Mini Monitors, Atoms, and Titans.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have actually never heard the Paradigms, but have always heard positive things about them. 

You mentioned the Studio 20's being out of your price range for now. If you are not against buying demo or used... Audiogon usually has some really good deals on Paradigm. I have purchase quite a bit through Audiogon and have always had good luck.

Kudos on the SVS sub... you won't go wrong there. :T


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I will have to agree with Sonnie. IMO the Paradigm Studio 20's sound quality is so much better then the Monitor series. I purchased a pre-owned pair for $400 bucks a few years ago. There are deals on Audiogon, Craigslist, and E-bay if you take the time to search, and be patient. 

If used is not an option. Then IMO there are better speakers from ID companies that will perform better then the Monitor series.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The problem trying AudiogoN for Paradigm Studio 20s might be getting a good timbre match with the other speakers. With Studio 20s are Monitor Atoms and a C290 going to satisfy?

With the Titans for your fronts, Atoms for the surrounds, the C290 center and a good SVS sub you should have a satisfying system. Wont for more? We always do.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> The problem trying AudiogoN for Paradigm Studio 20s might be getting a good timbre match with the other speakers. With Studio 20s are Monitor Atoms and a C290 going to satisfy?


Thats part of the problem, they said you can run the c290 centet with them but to get the correct center the price jumps way up.




> You mentioned the Studio 20's being out of your price range for now. If you are not against buying demo or used... Audiogon usually has some really good deals on Paradigm. I have purchase quite a bit through Audiogon and have always had good luck.


Been checking and no luck yet. I'm not in a super hurry so hopefully I will find something


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Studio 20 v2 for $350
Studio 20 v3 for $685 (in Santa Ana)

And if you wait long enough, you can even get a single Studio 20 to act as your center.

It's a fairly popular speaker, so it should show up fairly often.

JCD


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> Studio 20 v2 for $350
> Studio 20 v3 for $685 (in Santa Ana)
> 
> And if you wait long enough, you can even get a single Studio 20 to act as your center.
> ...


I actually saw those, now my question is do I need to find "centers" from the same Version or will any version work. Also how much diff sound are those than the version 6 that I listened too?

I'm sure something will show up, I'm not jumping on anything right now anyway, not that I dont want to. But probally going to have to wait until after xmas, but I want all my ducks in a row. What to look for etc.. who knows maybe I'll find a deal to good to pass up.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Paradigm Titan Speakers & PDR10 Sub-Woofer - $750

Good deal yes??? Comes with 4 titans in black finish and the sub. 

Emailed him and trying to get the version and some pics. Will titans front and surround be too much or is there never too much lol


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Not trying to turn you off of Paradigm. But have you thought of these?

Ascend Acoustics
CMT-340 SE 
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cmt340m/cmt340m.html

CBM-170 SE 
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cbm170/cbm170.html

If you like the Paradigm sound, I think you would like these. IMO 

Maybe find someone that lives close to you that will invite you over for a demo. You can ask here, and here.

http://forum.ascendacoustics.com/


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Go_Ducks said:


> I actually saw those, now my question is do I need to find "centers" from the same Version or will any version work. Also how much diff sound are those than the version 6 that I listened too?
> 
> I'm sure something will show up, I'm not jumping on anything right now anyway, not that I dont want to. But probally going to have to wait until after xmas, but I want all my ducks in a row. What to look for etc.. who knows maybe I'll find a deal to good to pass up.


I would go with the same version. I don't know how much of a difference there is between versions (I thought they only when up to v4), but they will be different. 

JCD


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> Not trying to turn you off of Paradigm. But have you thought of these?
> 
> Ascend Acoustics
> CMT-340 SE
> ...


Ive thought of all of them I think?? The SVS too, but all I can here is the paradigm and things of that nature. Just dont want to go thru the hassle of getting them and returniing them, rather just get what I can here. Otherwise I was going with SVS. I'm sure I would be happy, anything is better than my hogposh of speakers, but at least with the paradigm I know what I am getting.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

What about going with the monitor 7? Vice the titian or MM for fronts? The price is about the same as the MM or Titan after you add a stand


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Go_Ducks said:


> What about going with the monitor 7?


Polk Audio RTi8 
http://shop1.frys.com/product/3753276?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG :unbelievable:

Sold Out now. But Fry's always has deals. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Brian, Did you say Santa Ana? I live in Anaheim and wondered if Paradigm is in Santa Ana. I heard some talk about HSU research Speaker co, and they are in Anaheim, right down the street from me. I haven't been there yet to haear them,but I think they are geared for more voicey sound back than Cinema,or music, I don't know. I was also thinking about SVsound (SBS-01) but that is only a internet site,nothing local, and twice the price for the HSU's.


----------

